# UWO Football - UWO vs UofT, 10/13/07



## GoM (Oct 14, 2007)

The University of Western Ontario played their last home game of the season against the University of Toronto. The final score was 44-1 in favour of the Mustangs, dropping UofT's record losses in a row to 48, dating back to 2001. 

#1 - The Mustangs running onto the TD Waterhouse field. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.






#2 - Refs at the anthem. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#3 - UWO QB Michael Faulds in action. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#4 - UofT RB Kris Newman breaking out for a run. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#5 - UWO RB Randy McAuley breaking out for a run. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#6 - UWO RB Randy McAuley scoring his first of two touchdowns. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#7 - UWO QB Michael Faulds leaping for the goalline. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#8 - UofT DB Nick Snow, showing UWO WR Jesse Bellamy the cold fist. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#9 - UWO coach Greg Marshall firing up the troops. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#10 - UWO DL Tomas Dolezel chasing down UofT QB David Hamilton. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#11 - UWO WR Dave Clayton, running with the ball. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#12 - UWO DB Kelvin Mwangi, breaking up a pass intended for the UofT receiver. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#13 - UWO LB Andrew Rady (#53) celebrates DB Nick Kordic's interception returned for a TD. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.





#14 - Another pass incompleted. UWO beat UofT 44-1, 10/13/07.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 15, 2007)

you need less DOF, so the background isnt so distracting. i like the picture of the refs


----------



## GoM (Oct 15, 2007)

just x joey said:


> you need less DOF, so the background isnt so distracting. i like the picture of the refs



Yeah, I know. The one thing that has me hung up so far on the DOF issue is that the camera I'm using has a lowest aperture of 3.2/3.6, which isn't too too bad...yet the depth of field seems that much wider from my camera than on cameras that are only using, say, a f/2.8. I wouldn't think 1-2 f/stops would make that much of a difference in DOF, but it would appear it does? I'm going to hold up the "shoot me now, I don't know what I'm doing" sign by asking if the fact that I'm using a point and shoot camera would affect this at all. I know that depth of field is controlled by f-stop + distance to the subject, but using a fairly large zoom on my camera doesn't seem to yield the results of more professional cameras + lenses, and I can't help but wonder if that does play a factor. 

Man I'm probably going to regret that question. Hah.


----------



## just x joey (Oct 16, 2007)

the sensor on a P&S is smaller so the DOF doesn't have as great as an effect


----------



## doobs (Oct 16, 2007)

Picture of the refs is awesome.


----------



## GoM (Oct 16, 2007)

just x joey said:


> the sensor on a P&S is smaller so the DOF doesn't have as great as an effect



Well then, with my 40D due to arrive this week and a couple more sports events on the horizon, I'm looking forward to the difference. Thanks, joe


----------



## Campbell (Oct 16, 2007)

The ref picture is very cool, definately my favorite.

Nice pics, they would be better if the backgrounds were a little more blurred.


----------

